# Some more new work



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys and girls trying out new things


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I like it. What software are you using?


----------



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Hi Liz*

Thanks for your kind words lol I use iPad Pro 12.9 inch and Apple Pencil, the app is called procreate x


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's really nice. Interesting that you did it all in one color.


----------



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Thank you*

Well I did use a bit of light blue and sand colour and Aqua marine and how are you getting on with the digital side of things I liked the flower your getting better good job


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, I haven't been able to spend nearly as much time with it due to moving and storing stuff over the last couple of weeks. The only reason I got the flower done is by doing it on my lunch hour. Things are coming together at the camp so I'll be doing more soon!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is pretty!


----------

